# How do I re-label Gildan!? Help please



## england1966 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello guys

I am confused about how to re-label Gildan, for our new brand we will probably use either Gildan Softystyle or Gildan Premium, I was hoping to cut all the other labels and use my own, but I am confused about how my label with be stitched in..

our label will be black like the one in this pic

Google Image Result for http://justanother.co.uk/images/thumbs/0005467_400.jpeg

I am confused about how it will be stitched in after cutting the original Gildan ones and I am confused about the color of the stitching as the labels are black and tees are mixed..

any help would be amazing, thank you


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you plan to sew the lables on yourself?





....most customers hate tags in their shirts...


----------



## england1966 (Jul 1, 2012)

I was hoping my screen printer could do it for me.

what do you mean most people hate tags? almost all shirts have tags and only smaller number have screen printed branding, at least here in the UK


----------



## Dandy Lion (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope someone answers this for you. I too use Gildan and have often thought about relabeling. I would love to know how to do this!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It's pretty easy. Cut off the existing labels and screen print or heat press your branded labels. 

You need to include all the proper info like size, material type, washing instructions etc. 

You can buy a platten that allows 3 or 4 label areas at a time. I.E. you only need to place the neck area on the platen.


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

england1966 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am confused about how to re-label Gildan, for our new brand we will probably use either Gildan Softystyle or Gildan Premium, I was hoping to cut all the other labels and use my own, but I am confused about how my label with be stitched in..
> 
> ...



The _*best*_ way for a sewn in label is have it professionally cut out and the seam re-sewn. Other ways as selanac said, is to cut it out and print a screen print a label. We do a lot of tear out tags or just simply cut them out and print our clients label. Here is a sample of what some of ours look like before the tag was removed.


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

Make the switch to ANVIL and use the tear away tags :0) The press new

Markus


----------



## notorioustees (Mar 6, 2009)

All 3 of my site are Print on Demand (POD) but every now and again I have had a bulk order of Logo shirts or some of our top sellers printed by a local Printer who can match the tee style and colors with my POD printers almost perfectly. So I've used him exclusively for a few years and even referred people to him. On my last bacth of Logo shirts he did what selanac said and cut out the tags and printed my logo on the inside too with a S-M-L-XL-XXL for the shirt size as a surprise and thank you for my repeated business.

eventually I plan to step away from POD sites and when I make that move this is a step with our shirts I will surely consider...simply put I love t-shirts, I hate tags


----------



## sudrust (Dec 4, 2012)

59graphix said:


> Here is a sample of what some of ours look like before the tag was removed.


I thought you (legally) had to have an actual place of mfg on the tag?


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

SewNeatCreations said:


> I thought you (legally) had to have an actual place of mfg on the tag?


Your right actually. All our new stuff has the actual location added to anything we print. I don't think anyone is going to complain if it doesn't say "made in India" or "Honduras" or something. But just to stay "Legal" we now add that. This was a print we did a over year ago. This just looks funner!


----------



## sudrust (Dec 4, 2012)

59graphix said:


> Your right actually. All our new stuff has the actual location added to anything we print. I don't think anyone is going to complain if it doesn't say "made in India" or "Honduras" or something. But just to stay "Legal" we now add that. This was a print we did a over year ago. This just looks funner!


Gotcha. We've never done our own tag, but thought that was one requirement. Some people don't care, but I do have others that check. Definitely more fun!


----------

